# Sarge a work in progress



## just

Sarge has the most detailed face. This will take some time. I have drawn this picture 2 years ago. Now I am drawing it from a photo instead of a cell phone.


----------



## TerryCurley

I love all your work Dave. Looking forward to seeing Sarge develop.


----------



## just

I did not get a lot done today.


----------



## TerryCurley

The eye is looking good.


----------



## just

Not even near done


----------



## chanda95

This is looking very very nice. Watching this one closely.


----------



## just

You'd think that I would be faster now.


----------



## Susan Mulno

just said:


> You'd think that I would be faster now.


Take your time. It is looking great!


----------



## TerryCurley

He's coming along great.


----------



## Erilia

It looks great :biggrin:


----------



## just

Ain't he pretty?


----------



## leighann

He is beautiful


----------



## chanda95

Very pretty! I agree! 

As usual your use of lighting is wonderful.


----------



## Erilia

Sooo pretty :vs_blush:


----------



## just

:vs_whistle:


----------



## chanda95

Your drawing comes more and more to life with each update!


----------



## TerryCurley

He's beginning to look like an older horse to me. Is he old? Great work as always.


----------



## just

No he's only 10.


----------



## TerryCurley

So how old do horses get?


----------



## chanda95

He doesn't look old..He looks kind. He has a very large and kind eye based on your drawing.

Horses can get up there in age Terry. Our mare is 20 right now. I have seen some live into their 30s if well cared for. My sister's gelding was 29 when he passed..


----------



## just

When my daughter was five, she took lessons on a 39 year old horse named cowboy.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> He doesn't look old..He looks kind. He has a very large and kind eye based on your drawing.
> ..


He is very gentle and loving. He is also selfish with a sense of humor. He let's very few people near him. I originally bought him for my daughter but she gave him back because he was so attached to me. He will let her ride him but he follows me. He won't let another horse near me. Once he saw me mount other horse. He was on the other side of the fence and had such a fit I rode him instead.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> When my daughter was five, she took lessons on a 39 year old horse named cowboy.


LOL. That's an oldie. Not a lot get to that age!


----------



## just

He did not make it to 40.


----------



## just

Pictures of Sarge and me.


----------



## TerryCurley

How cute. I can tell you really love him.


----------



## leighann

Awww...what a sweetie! (the horse, of course!) ;-)


----------



## just

leighann said:


> Awww...what a sweetie! (the horse, of course!) ;-)


Of course :biggrin:


----------



## chanda95

Love your pictures. Horses really speak to the heart. I was raised with them and don't want to imagine a life without them. Too bad the stinkers are so expensive. Hay is through the roof and it's not like a cow where you can feed them a lower grade hay. :-/ At one point I was paying $22 a bale. stinks..


----------



## just

I only need to feed them hay 3 to 4 months a year. Alpha runs $15 a bale.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> I only need to feed them hay 3 to 4 months a year. Alpha runs $15 a bale.


Nice on both ends. We don't have sustainable pastures for horses here. We have plenty of land but horses can wipe it out if its not an irrigated pasture with rotation practices involved. No irrigation for us..just rangeland and I would rather use that for the cattle because they feed us. My mare has also been slightly foundered so she can really only be fed a quality grass hay and not turned out on green rich pastures. I hay year round...most horse owners around here do. It's nice that you have the ability not to do that.


----------



## just

I understand. The trouble here's the heat. Shade and water are required. I have two irrigated acres. I can maintain two horses. Though I have threatened to replace them with cattle when Veronica is neglecting the horses.


----------



## just

Working on the zine details so it's going slower.


----------



## TerryCurley

He is come out wonderful.:laugh:


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> He is come out wonderful.:laugh:


Yes even he likes it.


----------



## chanda95

:vs_clap: Loving this. I don't care how long it takes. It's fun watching the progression.


----------



## Erilia

He's looking good :vs_cool:


----------



## Susan Mulno

I am still trying to figure out how to fit a horse in my RV lifestyle! :biggrin:


----------



## just

Susan Mulno said:


> I am still trying to figure out how to fit a horse in my RV lifestyle! :biggrin:


Horse trailer


----------



## Susan Mulno

We tow our car behind our motor home. :unhappy:


----------



## just

And what is behind your car?


----------



## chanda95

They make living quarter horse trailers.Very nice ones with slide outs. If you are independently wealthy..lol. Dixie horse and Mule co. has nice one..they are in Alabama..got great prices..:biggrin:

Eh??? http://www.dhmco.com/lakota-horse-trailers/living-quarters/4-Horse/7284/


----------



## just

I should have thought of that.


----------



## just

This is it for today.


----------



## TerryCurley

The day is too young to say that. He's looking good.


----------



## chanda95

just said:


> This is it for today.


Details are really starting to pop. What I like about your work is that it is an awful lot like my favorite artist - you are able to draw out emotion from both man and beast.


----------



## just

chanda95 said:


> Details are really starting to pop. What I like about your work is that it is an awful lot like my favorite artist - you are able to draw out emotion from both man and beast.


Thank you. That's real high praise.


----------



## just

TerryCurley said:


> The day is too young to say that. He's looking good.


I thought I was going to be gone all day.


----------



## just

Today's installation


----------



## just

Almost done.


----------



## just

I thought I would add one more while I still had enough natural light.


----------



## Susan Mulno

I am really enjoying watching him come to "life".

Do you only work in natural light?


----------



## chanda95

Fantastic! This is looking so good.


----------



## just

Susan Mulno said:


> I am really enjoying watching him come to "life".
> 
> Do you only work in natural light?


Yes I started working only in natural light about 1 year ago.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> Yes I started working only in natural light about 1 year ago.


That would definitely be the best way to do it. I can do that during certain hours in my room but then the sun moves (actually the Earth rotates) and I lose the light literally.


----------



## just

Not yet but very close


----------



## TerryCurley

You did a lot on him today. He looks fantastic.


----------



## just

I got in some more before it got to dark.


----------



## chanda95

I agree with Terry, you really did quite a bit yesterday. He looks so good.


----------



## just

I always speed up at the end.


----------



## Erilia

I feel like that horse is looking inside my soul :surprise:


----------



## just

Erilia said:


> I feel like that horse is looking inside my soul :surprise:


Maybe you are looking into his.


----------



## Erilia

Yes I think I am, and it's a beautiful one.


----------



## just

A few touches and I'm finished.


----------



## chanda95

WELL DONE!!! Love the emotion and lighting of this drawing....especially the lighting, that jumps out at you right away. Super nice use of light and dark. Beautiful detail work as well. 

:cooltu:


----------



## just

Finished finally


----------



## leighann

I love horses...and our 6 year old niece is currently horse crazy, so every time she spends the night, I have to take her to this spot down the road that has horses, so she can go pet them.


----------



## FanKi

Great job Just. I love how you draw


----------



## TerryCurley

I love the way your horse looks. You did a great job as always Dave. 

Can I ask why there is no gleam in his eye?


----------



## just

It's in the shade.


----------



## TerryCurley

just said:


> It's in the shade.


OK, that makes sense.


----------



## Erilia

He looks perfect :vs_closedeyes:, it was nice to see the work step by step, I hope you make more.


----------



## just

Erilia said:


> He looks perfect :vs_closedeyes:, it was nice to see the work step by step, I hope you make more.


If you look closely through out the drawing forums, you will find around 10 of my step by step drawings. Some under this name and some under dleeg. Those not all of those still have pictures.


----------

